# SIGHTS, What you have and hows it set up!



## gucho (Dec 25, 2009)

im interested in seeing how people are setting up their sights, I peronally have a 4 pin, and as far as I can tell they start at 30 yards and go by by 15 yard increments. Im thinking about tunning it down and starting from 15, 30, 45, 60.
I want to know what other people have their sights set to, how many pins, and also increments, 
more for curiosity than anything else...
CHEERS!!!:darkbeer:
GUCHO


----------



## Nitroboy (Jan 15, 2006)

Spot Hogg Right on with wrap all green 5 pins set @ 20-30-40-50-60yds


----------



## Kadob62 (May 1, 2009)

Hogg it w/wrap .010 pins---20,30,40,50,60


----------



## STUDENT-ARCHER (Jun 26, 2009)

target: CBE 3-D w/ 5x Black eagle, 0-100yds
Hunting: Impact Cosmic(slider style), 1 pin, .030, 20 - 75 yds


----------



## carmanusa (Jan 9, 2009)

sword one .010 pin!


----------



## Nalgi (Oct 19, 2009)

*hha 5000*

starts at 0 and goes to 90 yds


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

Hogg it w/wrap, I think they're .019 pins---20,30,40,50,60 

How do you do a pin for zero yards?

I'd probably just put the tip of the arrow on the target and let it go, if I was brave enough to try it


----------



## gucho (Dec 25, 2009)

Awesome, most people use 5 pins, mine is 4 pin and I dont know if I can add another one with out interfering too much with the current set up.
I dont know what brand it is either but I will try to take a pic and show you guys.
Also, im really starting to think that if I go with 15-30-45-60 is better than 30-45-60-75.
Any good tips to setting the pins properly?? i have never sighted in pins.


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

Sure Loc lethal weapon 1, 5 pin, 20-50


----------



## gucho (Dec 25, 2009)

*what do you guys use for 3d?*

what set ups?


----------



## Black Stallion (Sep 27, 2007)

I've got Sure Loc Supreme and Challenger. I just mark out the distances on the scale on the frame into 30m, 50m, 70m & 90m, because I usually shoot FITA.
On my 4-pin hunting sight, I set it at 10, 20, 30 & 40m.


----------



## FULLATTACK (Jul 19, 2009)

Spot Hog 7-deadly pins
20-30,40,50,60,70,80,90

best sight i've ever had!


----------



## CardiacKid74 (Jan 18, 2005)

For hunting I have my trusty Trophy Ridge Matrix 5 pin 20-30-40-50-60

For 3-D I have a Sure-Loc Challenger 12" bar, Extreme Scope with .010 pin, lens is a 4x.


----------



## TsavoCreek (Jan 24, 2006)

*Sights*

For bowhunting out west I use a 5 pin cobra, 30-40-50-60-70.


----------



## neo71665 (Jul 26, 2007)

truglo extreme 5 pin 15-25-35-45-55

I used to start at 10 as most my hunting shots are under 30 yards but started shooting with my buddies at longer distances so I jumped up. I think my next sight will be a 3 pin slider.


----------



## Lien2 (Aug 4, 2005)

Kadob62 said:


> Hogg it w/wrap .010 pins---20,30,40,50,60


Same here........except with .019 pins.

Lien2


----------



## StickyString (Oct 3, 2008)

Hogg it hunter, wrap kit, light,5 pins, 20,30,40,50,60 yds. I only use 50 & 60 pins for 3-d and indoor,just not comfortable taking a shot that long in the woods unless I was hunting a field edge or wide open terrain.


----------



## bowhuntmn (Jan 31, 2009)

Single green pin @ 25 yards.


----------



## ButchrCrekHuntr (Mar 26, 2005)

Montana Black Gold RedZone five pin set at 20, 30, 40, 50, and 60.


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

Primarily a hunter but I get in a few 3ds a year. I have a couple of bows with a different number of pins. But I start at 20 and do 10 yard increments from there.


----------



## jns9661 (Oct 31, 2009)

I hunt with spot hogg right-on 5 pin 20-40-60-80-100
Sure-loc supreme for indoor and outdoor with hha .019 W/4x lens outdoor and 4x lens with a hoop sticker on lens for indoor


----------



## ex-diver (Dec 20, 2002)

Currently, TruGlo Extreme 5 pin .19s 20 thru 60yds. It's new so we'll see how she does this season. I've also shot Black Gold, good site also. I'll be looking at the Spott Hogg line up and also the Bowtechs NXS.
Alot of good products out there, shoot what ya need to.

Out for now,
G


----------



## john5mt (Dec 9, 2009)

Black Gold Red Zone 7 Pin
20-30-40-50-60-70-80


----------



## Noobist (Jun 5, 2009)

Vital Gear's Hollow Pino. One pin, sighted in to 20 yards. The way the rear sight is, with the four red dots and large-ish window means I can float the pin up for longer shots (not really shooting over 30yds anyway) and lower for closer shots, as well as slightly left or right depending on wind conditions &c.
Seems tobe working out swimmingly.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

sword 3rd plane all .019 pins set at 20,30,40,50

im going to order .010 pins for my 40 and 50 yd pins though


----------



## hoyt1373 (Jan 9, 2010)

My old Hoyt Ultramag has a Fuse Lucky 7 starts at 20 ends at 80
My new Hoyt Turbohawk has an Axcel Armortech HD 7 pin 20 and 30 same pin hopefully can get out to 100 yards for 3d but also my hunting bow


----------



## gucho (Dec 25, 2009)

Are you guys using peeps?? on these or not?
I would love to go peepless


----------



## Noobist (Jun 5, 2009)

nah i don;t use peep with a hollowpino. designed to be used without peep. good sight for hunting &c. as you can still see what your aiming at


----------



## Belicoso (Aug 22, 2006)

Switched from 4 and 5 pin sights to a slider.I like the one pin way more than the multiple because its faster on the target + there is only one pin on the target and not 4 or 5.The distance in between the pins was so small that it really was no good for me while aiming(to much pins on the target)


----------



## Hoosierflogger (Jan 14, 2009)

gucho said:


> im interested in seeing how people are setting up their sights, I peronally have a 4 pin, and as far as I can tell they start at 30 yards and go by by 15 yard increments. Im thinking about tunning it down and starting from 15, 30, 45, 60.
> I want to know what other people have their sights set to, how many pins, and also increments,
> more for curiosity than anything else...
> CHEERS!!!:darkbeer:
> GUCHO


I don't know what your shooting, but unless your arrows are very very slow, you don't want to start at 15. If you are shooting at reasonable speeds a 20 yard pin will be dead on from 5-25, or there abouts.
If you are shooting over 300 fps, you would not need anything less than a 25 yard pin.

I am shooting a 405 grain arrow at 286 fps, and I use a 5 pin spot hogg set at 20-30-40-50-60.


----------



## GimpyPaw (Aug 10, 2008)

I agree with Hoosierflogger, a 15 yard pin is pointless even for a very slow bow. Inspite of the fact that I have a 300+ bow I did select to have my first pin set at 20, mostly because 20 yards is the distance for the indoor range I use in bad weather, and because when shooting with my son we shoot that distance more than others. I find it helps me evaluate my shooting better if I eliminate the question of a 30 yard pin used at 20 yards. A 15 yard pin, on the other hand, I see no useful place for it unless you happen to have a target set up in your garage at that distance.

Oh, and I've got a "Crazy 8" set at 20, 40, 50, 60, 70, 80, 90, and 100. Yes, I do practice out to 100 yards and beyond, and often times I find the 100 pin useful for coyotes and 3D shoots.


----------

